# Looking for an AML PRR k4s



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

HI guys,

finally decided on the the postwar version of the accucraft 1:29 pennsy K4. now the trouble is finding one!

so if anybody has one or might have a lead on where I can find one, please contact me. Thanks


----------



## graham25 (Nov 22, 2015)

I know of one for sale in England if you are interested.

http://www.grsuk.com/K4-Pacific---Live-Steam-Accucraft-M10010

Graham


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks! however I would prefer to find one here in the USA or Canada. don't want to have to have it shipped overseas.shipping would be to much money and more risk of damage


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I want one, but don't have room. Guess my Dreyfuss Hudson will have to do.



GRS sells them without VAT (20%) so the checkout for me was

K4 Pacific - Live Steam Accucraft £2082.50 1 £2082.50
Sub Total £2082.50
Delivery Charge £25.00
Total £2107.50

However, don't believe that delivery - it's the system std. In fact:

*Overseas deliveries: *
_International deliveries will be quoted on an individual basis_

GRS ship all over the world, and I often buy from them. I would call (Skype, and UK is 5 hrs ahead) to get a quote.


They come on the market very infrequently so I'd grab this if you want one.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

In the last 5-6 years only one passed through me. They don't come up often.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

ill try emailing or calling them. just that it seem a little pricey was thinks along the lines of $2,000ish. ive been saving some money up and just got a bunch of stuff super cheap at an auction ( an electric K-27 for 300 was one of the things that im trying to sell along with some o gauge stuff) so 2,000-2,300ish is about my range


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Sent a P.M. to you


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> just that it seem a little pricey was thinks along the lines of $2,000ish.





You will be hard pressed to find one at that price. I sold the one I had for just under 3k. They have sold on Ebay for over 2500.00


----------



## mkalousdian (Jul 28, 2018)

Hello, I have a Pennsy K4 available. I have attached some photos for review. Please let me know if you are interested. Mike


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea what the original price was of these? With an axle pump?

And the other curiosity is that this spec sheet, from the AML website, says that #3750 was dark green. The one at GRS is black - what other changes were there from the original spec?
https://www.americanmainline.com/modelc/G701-01-C.htm#page=page-1


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Pete, retail was between $2,400-$2,500 for the version with an axle pump


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Steve Ciambrone (Feb 25, 2014)

What looks like black is actually Brunswick Green, a very very dark green.


Steve


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve Ciambrone said:


> What looks like black is actually Brunswick Green, a very very dark green.


Steve,
I'm familiar with the Brunswick green, but Accucraft's "dark" green is clearly not quite that dark - check out the second photo on the previous page.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Retail was 2750 and with the pump over 3k. 3,100 I seem to remember. Preowned they have sold 2500-2800. 2800 was with the pump


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Kovacjr said:


> Retail was 2750 and with the pump over 3k. 3,100 I seem to remember. Preowned they have sold 2500-2800. 2800 was with the pump


 Thanks Jason. So I guess the pre-owned but only steamed twice version at GRS is priced about right at $2,700.
Of course, the UK guys pay £2,500.00, or $3,300 with the VAT (sales tax) at 20%.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Anything that exports to the US from the UK avoids VAT. (Believe same for any Euro Zone country.) Check with the seller, if a shop, to make sure the price quoted is free of VAT. Many ads include VAT as a matter of course so their customers, primarily UK since that's the near total or total customer base, don't get surprised if VAT has to be added. Make sure you ask about VAT from the start and read invoice carefully to make sure bill doesn't inadvertently include VAT. I've had retailer asume VAT and had to remind them. Kinda like getting surprised by Sales Tax in the US; CA is ~10%. If you lived in CA you would get a notice from the state you owe sales tax on anything imported as end user; US customs reports to states. Fun surprised to get a bill for ~$300 on $3,000 loco. There is no avoiding it. Interest and penalties accrue :-( I love living in CA!; one price of living in paradise  

Call Simon at Anything Narrow Gauge (ANG, UK) he usually has one of everything/anything or knows where one can be had. Might take your name/number for a US loco it taking time to find; there is a US following in the UK. Can't hurt to have another pair of eye looking out. Really great guy to do business with. I think ANG is the largest model trains retailer in the UK. I've bought 3 loco's from him over the years. All arrived in perfect shape, even the box. Tel : 01409 259009 / Mob : 07711 387 621. 

ANG has sponsored Accucraft locos before like the K1 Garratt. 

If from the UK your also better off buying from someone like Simon who has a special lower shipping rate.

Good hunting.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Check with the seller, if a shop, to make sure the price quoted is free of VAT.


A good summary Chris. 



A couple of additional points: there's a lower limit for small vendors where they don't have to fiddle with VAT-free export so you pay full UK retail; and (theoretically) I'm told that 2nd hand equipment doesn't have VAT anyway. [Despite GRS selling secondhand equipment at VAT-free prices. Maybe they add VAT despite it being a used item that already had VAT paid!]


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Pete for what it's worth I seen one on Ebay right now for bid. Not sure if it's the one you are wanting....Never mind it just ended


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

ddrum31 said:


> Pete for what it's worth I seen one on Ebay right now for bid. Not sure if it's the one you are wanting....Never mind it just ended


That was a quick auction - I checked yesterday!


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Kovacjr said:


> Retail was 2750 and with the pump over 3k. 3,100 I seem to remember. Preowned they have sold 2500-2800. 2800 was with the pump


Huh thats odd, afriend of mine who has one told me that he paid between 2400-2500. His he bought new with the axle pump. maybe he forgot exactly how much he paid.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Kovacjr said:


> Retail was 2750 and with the pump over 3k. 3,100 I seem to remember. Preowned they have sold 2500-2800. 2800 was with the pump


Huh thats odd, afriend of mine who has one told me that he paid between 2400-2500. His he bought new with the axle pump. maybe he forgot exactly how much he paid.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate, if I remember correctly I paid the $2350 new, no Axel pump. I took over a reservation that a fellow had to back out from. There was a delay in manufacturer and there was some discussion of a price increase but I don't think that actually happened. . LiG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate, as far as color, I attached a pic of the AML K4, Wuhu G5 and an NW2 repaint using Flo Quill Brunswick Green. LiG


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292784437096


Pete, If it's the one your wanting or haven't bought yet.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

ddrum31 said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292784437096
> 
> 
> Pete, If it's the one your wanting or haven't bought yet.


That's the recent E6 Atlantic in 1/32nd. Nice engine at a nice price.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, my K4 arrived from the UK - has an MBV Schug sticker, so how it got there is a mystery.










It is definitely very, very dark green. You can just see the difference between the tender side and the truck.










_Nate - I kept the boxes in case you want to make me an offer I can't refuse . . 
_


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I think Nate is gonna need a bib for all the drooling Pete. You are so naughty tempting him like that LMAO! Start saving up Nate, you now know who to make offers to! Mike


----------



## JWLaRue (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete,

We can setup your K4s next to mine for a family portrait. 

-Jeff

p.s. mine is the post-war variant with the cast 'cow catcher'.....


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

JWLaRue said:


> Pete,
> 
> We can setup your K4s next to mine for a family portrait.
> 
> ...


Jeff, we'll have to wait until next summer. I had it shipped to my winter home in FL so I can play with it now. I intend to take it back to Annapolis when we go.
Jerry's track can probably handle it. He was running the WuHu decapod recently so his curves are all 5'+ radius.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Toney said:


> I think Nate is gonna need a bib for all the drooling Pete. You are so naughty tempting him like that LMAO! Start saving up Nate, you now know who to make offers to! Mike


Plenty of time. I want to enjoy running it first.


Got to find some coaches. Aristo or the new USAT? Wonder what they look like together? Guess we'll find out in a few months after they start shipping.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> Huh thats odd, afriend of mine who has one told me that he paid between 2400-2500. His he bought new with the axle pump. maybe he forgot exactly how much he paid.


I sold mine a couple of years ago for $3200 it had all the bells and whistles plus it was RC. Was not the best of running locos in case. Later RJD


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, sorry to hear your's wasn't a good runner. The replacement I received was great out of the box., so I guess they had some QC problems at that time. Installed R/C and wrapped the burners in NiCR wire. Much later I converted it to run on Propane so it now can go until the oil runs out which is usually over an hour. Mine developed minor steam leaks around the piston drain cocks, I sealed them off, but now wish I hadn't as it added some realism to the model. Pete, good luck with it, I think you will enjoy this one, LiG


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I am finally learning how my K4 works - especially trying to get the hangf of the axle pump. Seems to need it full on (no bypass) when running hard. I also fixed the oiler - someone mentioned there's wasn't open, and I had never seen any water in the lubricator after a run, so yesterday I really unscrewed the lock nut and backed it out a turn or two. I was pleased to smell oil burning, and tosee some residue around the stack after the run!
Here's a short video from yesterday:


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, been a long pull, but glad you are happy with it. LiG


----------

